# What yall think about these.



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Just seein what opinions yall have about these , Birds , Bones, and Muscles.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It'll make a turd. :rotfl: man it looks really good!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

your answer is in the last picture!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea , not bad , Took overall 3rd in the Freeport fishing Fiesta cookoff, 61 teams , so we were happy, ckicken was a no show , ribs did an 8th and brisket hit #2 .


----------



## Maitai53 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats great job!!!


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

I would have wiped that juice/grease spot below that muscle pic before taking it : P

With my tongue! lol.

Seriously nice set of grub there!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

It all looks great! Great smoke ring on the brisket. Nice glaze on the ribs and chicken. Looks like that little one didn't like being interrupted during meal time!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

kim e cooper said:


> Congrats great job!!!


Thanks for the compliment , kim



Texan said:


> I would have wiped that juice/grease spot below that muscle pic before taking it : P
> 
> With my tongue! lol.
> 
> Seriously nice set of grub there!


Yea I know , I should have been paying a little more attention to detail.



GSMAN said:


> It all looks great! Great smoke ring on the brisket. Nice glaze on the ribs and chicken. Looks like that little one didn't like being interrupted during meal time!


Thanks GSMAN, 
Yea , Like petting a dog thats eating.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good Bigman!! thanks for the invite.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Pier Pressure said:


> Looks good Bigman!! thanks for the invite.


PP , my bad , I wasnt even thinking , Dang.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Its all good, I had my own bones to eat. :cheers:


----------



## cuerno (Aug 8, 2010)

*Yum yum eat'm up*

That


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks great! I guess you had to enter more meat than usual cause of the number of teams? 

How did you get the brisket slices so even in length?

Any tips in brisket?


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## cuerno (Aug 8, 2010)

That's the best looking ribs and brisket I ever saw, how do you get such a shiny glaze, is that brushed on bbq sauce? Most of the ones I see pictures of are black and charred briskets, ever hear of carcinogenic, now days most everyone uses offset fire boxes, and those bad hydrocarbon vapors are kept at a distant, but I'll eat your bbq anytime and I'll give you a bottle of my homemade sauce you won't forget. After bbq-ing with direct heat all my adult life and probably dying from eating burnt meat, I got a used offset smoker a year ago, now I'm looking to upgrade to one of those double wall vertical smoker that take the smoke and heat up a back channel then the heat source comes down on the meat from the top, what will they think of next. Oh, now I hear they have these little fans that blow on the fire when the temp. drop below a set temperature, and some units can to connected to your computer to control the temperature, wow..


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

atcNick said:


> Looks great! I guess you had to enter more meat than usual cause of the number of teams?
> 
> How did you get the brisket slices so even in length?
> 
> ...





cuerno said:


> That


----------

